# Need Your Help!!!!!



## Garthd85 (Nov 8, 2016)

ok so you all saw my previous thread about the $400 Heavy 10,  well I sold and got that 10k and i love it except two things.
When moving the carriage and i can feel grainy and a little rough feeling through the apron handwheel.  Best way to inspect it for damage I would imagine is the rack and taking the apron off?? What woukd I look for??


Also I found a 4 foot bed in literally prisitine pristine condition for 150 bucks locally.  It came off a Model c.  My question is I know I have to drill out the third countersink hole for the QCGB, but with the 10k head stock bolt on like a 9a would?  I also got the minty 4 ft lead screw with the bed as well for 50 bucks. 
What challeneges will I be up against putting my 10k onto this 4 ft model C bed?
I am going to break down this machine go throught it and rewick and repaint it and it will be my first cherry popped with dissassembling a lathe and Im stoked.  But Im relying on some help from all you generous bright minded folks!!!

Any information is greatly appreciated!! Im a former Marine with No friends out here In connecticut.  My only friends are named Interenet and Youtube lol


As you can see in the pictures I have attached the pitting on the bed is on both sides of the beds on the v-ways.  About 8 inches long and nasty.  Hence the reason for getting the new 4 ft bed.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Garthd85,
congratulations on the new lathe.
the handwheel problem may require you to disassemble the apron to diagnose.(but you may have a shaft wearing into the apron casting)

headstocks and tailstocks are carefully scraped and aligned at the factory, you may need to do extensive alignment to do the swap out
it is not impossible, but you will have your work cut out for yourself to get precision alignment


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 9, 2016)

Look like someone flat abuse the bed.  Like they took a file and beat on it edge wise.  As mike said above you may have to fit the headstock, tailstock, carriage to the new bed.  Will say, SBL did a good job of mass producing parts and making them nearly a perfect match on interchangeability.  Even on scraped and fitted components.  As for needing to add the third hole for the QCGB, my 9" model C was already drilled for it when I converted it many years ago.  Just carefully layout the hole location and drill it. Putting the counterbore in for the screw head might be a little tricker to do.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 9, 2016)

i just saw the picture of the worn bed


----------



## LucknowKen (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Garthd85,


Garthd85 said:


> View attachment 138973
> View attachment 138972
> View attachment 138971
> View attachment 138970
> ...



I would have bought that other machine from you had you been closer.
Are your new bed and lead screw off of a 9C?
Would you not have to slot the lead screw?
lk


----------

